
Entrepreneurs Transform Cities, Not Football - jcarterwil
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/entrepreneurs-transform-cities-football-carter-williams
======
smc-
excellent read.. i found it especially interesting how you broke it down by
fundamentals to quantitatively compare the two, with the stadium capex as a
baseline.

Your thesis makes perfect sense, and in a perfect world governments, and
corporate America for that matter, would follow your thesis and invest in job
creation through startups. However, human nature has the habit of seeing their
name up in lights as 10s of thousands pour into the stadium to watch football.

I think what your article really is getting to the bottom of, and by using
football as the foil, is that to drive the US economy as the largest
generation on the planet - the millenials - takes the reins. Where the focus
needs to be is on empowering the entrepreneur, which in turn will empower the
people through employment and wealth creation.

Kudos for your company, iSelectFund, for helping to make that vision a
reality.

